# ODNR Looking For Watercraft Officer Cadet Candidates



## Ohio News RSS (Mar 1, 2008)

The Ohio Department of Natural Resources, Division of Watercraft is looking for a few good men and women interested in becoming part of an elite group of state marine patrol officers.More...

More...


----------

